# Finally finished my first enclosure, a converted tv unit



## Snapped (Feb 13, 2016)

Thought I'd better update as I asked back in August for help with it.

It is 99% done, just need to put the castor wheels on and add some greenery/decorations to the main enclosure.

Okay, started off with a free entertainment unit. Bonus. At this stage I'd taken out the shelves on both sides, dismantled the drawers, cut through (with jigsaw)from the middle to the left side and cut through both bottom shelves to access the full height, and had started to paint the backboards. 

I was making it a double enclosure - my Murray Darling in the main part, and the smaller side for my RSP.








I bought a sheet of marine ply and some aquarium backing for the smaller enclosure, made a heat pipe out of pvc pipe, a heat mat & fake grass.









- - - Updated - - -

Made a heat tile (thanks to the idea I pinched from PythonMum)...it's just a wooden frame with a heat cord looped through cup hooks, covered with flywire on the bottom and covered with a tile/s.
It's pretty consistent heat, I used a 15w heat cord as I wanted to play safe in case the 
thermostat failed. I'm getting around 31-33
.










I used acrylic sheets for the sliding doors, plastic tracks from Bunnings which I put on the sides as well for stability. Led lighting.












Just need to put on the castor wheels and add some home made vines to the main part, my next project.
Snakes love it by the way. For my first build, I'm really pleased.

- - - Updated - - -

And happy snakes.


----------



## Virides (Feb 14, 2016)

Great enclosure conversion here 

To help keep the sliding glass pristine we recommend getting our Sliding Glass Finger Grips - https://virides.ecwid.com/#!/Sliding-Glass-Finger-Grips/c/16435379/offset=0&sort=normal 

They come in many designs, but our most popular is the clear range. They are so clear that at about 2m from the enclosure they seem to disappear, so you won't have obstruction from the view of your animal but you will retain their functionality. They help ensure that finger prints/smudges don't occur from opening the panel.


----------



## Snapped (Feb 14, 2016)

[MENTION=41800]Virides[/MENTION] Ah yes, I was planning on getting your finger grips when I do the finishing touches, so do they attach to Acrylic (Perspex) as well?


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 14, 2016)

[MENTION=34451]Snapped[/MENTION], Fabulous job mate, i certainly hope my long term project (also a converted TV unit) for my 2 Spotties turns out half as good as yours, love the way you made the heat pipes btw, did you use a rolled up heat mat on the inside of the pvc pipe?. ++++1.  ...................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Ron, it was quite a long term project for me too, I started it in late August, but had quite a few delays (sickness, lack of funds, couldn't be bothered lol etc)....the heat pipe is just that, a 13w heat matt rolled inside the pvc pipe, I got the idea from someone else who mentioned it on here...and wanted to try it out. 


WA python care has all the info on their website, I'll link it here https://wapythoncare.wordpress.com/heat-pipe-2/


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Buddy, another "Think about to do" for my 1.  .....................Ron


----------



## Snapped (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep, I already had the heat mat, so thought, why not give it a go? Holds the temp nicely, and was easy enough to do


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 14, 2016)

Unique and nice build mate! Good work. Interesting with what you did with the heated perch


----------



## Virides (Feb 15, 2016)

Snapped said:


> @Virides Ah yes, I was planning on getting your finger grips when I do the finishing touches, so do they attach to Acrylic (Perspex) as well?



They certainly will adhere to acrylic (Perspex) 

The material by which you adhere to isn't a problem with how well they bond. If you were able to get concrete flat and smooth enough with little porosity, then they could stick to that as well! So with glass/acrylic/perspex having no porosity, our grips will bond equally as strong


----------



## Snapped (Feb 15, 2016)

Virides said:


> They certainly will adhere to acrylic (Perspex)
> 
> The material by which you adhere to isn't a problem with how well they bond. If you were able to get concrete flat and smooth enough with little porosity, then they could stick to that as well! So with glass/acrylic/perspex having no porosity, our grips will bond equally as strong




Excellent, I'll be ordering a pair (maybe three, for future enclosures lol) soonish


----------



## Snapped (Mar 5, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> Unique and nice build mate! Good work. Interesting with what you did with the heated perch



Sorry, I missed your post first time around BF.

Thanks


----------

